# Toro timemaster issues



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

Hello everyone! This post could be super long. I will try to keep it as concise as possible. I am having constant problems with my 2014 8.75 190cc timemaster. It will turn off while cutting grass. I open the dip stick and there's nothin But smoke coming out of there. I've opened it up and been able to look down it and see shinny metal once. However once the unit has cooled down the proper amount of oil is shown on the dip stick.

This year I have replaced the:
Oil toro 30W
Fuel filter 
Fuel line 
Spark plug
Cleaned the carb bowl/jet
Air filter 
sharpened blades several times 
All belts
Cleaned the cooling fins
I blow out the blade drive area almost every mow

I have common Bermuda grass. I cut it twice a week at 1.25. I can't mulch at all or the unit will turn off within feet. The grass isn't over grown by any means. I'd say it does exceeded the 1/3 rule but the grass may be 1.75-2" at most. 
I normally side discharge and it turns off several times and needs to cool off. I then go back and bag and again it turns off several times. I can never get it started again for 30 minutes to an hour. It literally takes me 3-5 hours to cut 7500sq ft. 
The toro dealer said this is completely normally. With that statement my mind is blown. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

No one has had issues?


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I have a 2018 10.00 223cc TimeMaster and have never experienced what you're seeing.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I don't have these issues at all with my Timemaster. In fact, I've been using it to cut the empty lot across the street with overgrown grass and very uneven grading. I pretty much abused the living crap out of it. Still runs like a champ. Now, Mine is a 2019 and this is the first year using it, but I would say I've used it so much this year you could probably say it's a commercial mower.

Sorry you're having these issues, maybe consider taking it to a small engine repair facility for a second opinion.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

I have a 2015 Timemaster that I bought used and it had a similar issue but not as bad as yours seems to be. I had to increase the idle speed on the govenor to help increase blade speed. Once I did that it was perfect.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Batsonbe said:


> 2014 8.75 190cc timemaster


I think this is your problem.

Check to make sure, but I had an older Timemaster and had to replace the engine on it. They changed the engine in subsequent years, I *think* 2015 - I can't remember off the top of my head. But it was right around 2014.

My experience is documented on another site, but mine didn't last long and I (like you), took good care of mine. In fact, you went to lengths I didn't.

With that said, once the engine issue was resolved, that was a fantastic mower for me. The cut was amazing!! I wouldn't have put up with it otherwise.

P.S. I installed a tachometer on mine to make sure the engine was running properly for my mowing habit and to monitor it for maintenance intervals.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> Batsonbe said:
> 
> 
> > 2014 8.75 190cc timemaster
> ...


Thank you for your response. My experience thusly has made me question why people love these mowers and how toro is able to still sell them. I've done all I know to do. I've dropped it off at the toro mechanic


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I went through 2 engines. Sorry, man!

I cut 2-3X per week. First mower I had, within 2 weeks I didn't like the way it sounded as it ran so I exchanged it at the big orange store.

Then that one started smoking not too long thereafter one afternoon while cutting the backyard.

Took it to the dealer that time for warranty work.

Toro flew in someone to look at it before paying for the replacement engine.

I like to think I helped convince them of the flawed engine design


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> I went through 2 engines. Sorry, man!
> 
> I cut 2-3X per week. First mower I had, within 2 weeks I didn't like the way it sounded as it ran so I exchanged it at the big orange store.
> 
> ...


BRAVO....an thank you for those it may help. Premium prices for crap should not be tolerated!!


----------



## Twister (Jun 21, 2019)

Batsonbe said:


> Hello everyone! This post could be super long. I will try to keep it as concise as possible. I am having constant problems with my 2014 8.75 190cc timemaster. It will turn off while cutting grass. I open the dip stick and there's nothin But smoke coming out of there. I've opened it up and been able to look down it and see shinny metal once. However once the unit has cooled down the proper amount of oil is shown on the dip stick.
> 
> This year I have replaced the:
> Oil toro 30W
> ...


A mower that turns off on it's own? No oil reading on the dipstick?, seeing bare metal in the oil tank?, then at other times seeing oil read correctly on the dipstick? 3-5 hours to cut only 7500 sq ft? And your Toro guys says this is "normal"?

Well your Toro guy is either a total idiot or a #!^*#@#!!! liar, cuz there's nothing in between. Seriously, that guy should be fired.

Good luck getting your problem solved.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

Twister said:


> Batsonbe said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone! This post could be super long. I will try to keep it as concise as possible. I am having constant problems with my 2014 8.75 190cc timemaster. It will turn off while cutting grass. I open the dip stick and there's nothin But smoke coming out of there. I've opened it up and been able to look down it and see shinny metal once. However once the unit has cooled down the proper amount of oil is shown on the dip stick.
> ...


Thanks man. He said 2 weeks before he could get to it. We will see how it runs afterwards. At this moment I can't understand how timemasters are still in production if this is normal.


----------

